# Does this sound like a stricture/ blockage issue?



## AussieMumma

Hi all,
I know there is quite some narrowing where my bowel resection was done (my GI couldn't complete my last colonoscopy because of narrowing- had scan instead). 
So, my issue: I have had what I thought was a 'vomiting bug' 4 times in the last 8 months. It starts out with feeling quite full, stomach pain and then vomiting ( I think diarrhoea once, but the other times things were regular). The pain would come in waves, almost like contractions (but higher up) I could feel an intense pain, then it would release and so on. After a good 6-10 hours of this, it would be over. No temperature, I haven't passed on my 'stomach bug' to anyone else, which got me thinking.... Maybe it's crohns related?!i don't normally get stomach bugs THAT often (sure, I do work with small children- but this is ridiculous).
Any ideas?
Thanks for reading


----------



## ronroush7

I had an obstruction six years ago.  My stomach would get full before I had cleaned the plate.  An obstruction is possible.  Check with your doctor.


----------



## Eridon2002

It could be a partial obstruction.  I had one in Feb of this year where I had waves of cramping pain, nausea, lack of appetite, heartburn and would feel full quickly.  It took a week to clear for me but I had bad narrowing.  It could be that you are able to clear the partial obstruction quicker.  Take a look at what you are eating, is this happening when you eat something higher in fiber?  I got the partial obstruction from eating white bean chili(the beans are what did it).


----------



## Justanothercp

Waves of pain is my primary symptom with partial obstruction. Very painful.


----------

